# auto mount usb hard drive ntfs-3g

## nogues

Hello everybody,

I'm running gentoo on my old powermac G4 under openbox. And I have an external usb hard drive. I can mount it with mount command. But I would like to mount it each time I start my computer. But if i modify fstab, I have errors at boot he don't find my hard drive.

How can I auto mount my usb hard drive?

thanks for your answers

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well

ntfs-3g should work for mounting

or mount -t ntfs-3g i think

some sort of idea, dont blame me, ok?

get the uuid of your harddisc and then write a line in /etc/fstab

with

uuid mountpoint filesystemtype and mouning folder

the uuid never changes and should be never identicals, because its a very long hex number

----------

## jongeek

Are your USB drivers compiled as modules or into the kernel ? If they are modules, they may not be loaded when the boot process tries to mount the filesystems listed in /etc/fstab. Try building them directly into the kernel.

----------

## nogues

My usb drivers are in kernel.

and hal isn't installed, is it useful for my problem?

----------

## jongeek

 *nogues wrote:*   

> My usb drivers are in kernel.
> 
> and hal isn't installed, is it useful for my problem?

 

I'm not sure. I have an external firewire drive that is mounted at boot-time with no problems. I have the drivers built into the kernel, a line in /etc/fstab, and I do use hal. But I think the hal daemon is started after my filesystems are mounted. 

Will you post your /etc/fstab, as well as the errors you see ?

----------

## snkmoorthy

Try ivman here

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Ivman

 

----------

